# Autoradio zuhause betreiben



## Haekksler (24. März 2009)

hallo board :]

durch die abwrackprämie ham wir jetzt zuhause ein autoradio (blaupunkt vancouver cd36) zu viel *g*
nun würde ich es gerne zuhause betreiben, da ich hier noch 2 boxen rumstehen hab.
Technische Details vom Hersteller:


> *Vancouver CD36 *
> 
> 
> *Radio
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wo kommt hier welcher Stecker rein ?^^
bzw. wo kann man sie bekommen ?


----------



## Herbboy (24. März 2009)

meines wissen kannst du nicht normale hifiboxen an ein autoradio anschließen, die verstärkerleistung des radios dürfte da auch zu schwach sein. 

verkauf das radio lieber


----------



## Haekksler (24. März 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> meines wissen kannst du nicht normale hifiboxen an ein autoradio anschließen, die verstärkerleistung des radios dürfte da auch zu schwach sein.
> 
> verkauf das radio lieber


mhm ok ....


----------



## dot (24. März 2009)

Des Weiteren lohnt der Aufwand des Eigenbaus nicht im Vergleich zur spaeteren "Klangqualitaet"


----------



## MetallSimon (28. März 2009)

doch mein onkel hat auch nen autoradio in der küche. das hört sich sogar ganz gut an mitm klang. der hat glaub ich einfach nen 12v netzteil oder so rangesteckt


----------



## 4clocker (28. März 2009)

12 Volt Gleichstrom Netzteil und schon funktionierts. Adapter Stecker gibts bei ATU oder so. Wo was angeschlossen wird müsste in der Anleitung vom Radio stehen oder irgendwo auf dem Radio. Die Leistung reicht auf jeden Fall zum normalen Musik höhren. Ist doch ein lustiger bastel Spass


----------



## Ratty0815 (28. März 2009)

Eben 12 Volt Adapter wie schon beschrieben, 
haben meinen Radio mit zwei kleineren Lautsprecher ins Bad gebaut und sobald ich den zweiten Lichtschalter einschalte, erklingt auch zugleich mein Radio mit.

Ist schon ne feine Sache da man nicht ständig irgendwelche Mini oder Micro anlagen hin und her tragen muss.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (28. März 2009)

Nimmste aus nem auto des passende kabel liest die Bedienungsanleitung zur pinbelegung des radios und losgehts!!


----------



## rebel4life (28. März 2009)

Kauf dir lieber so ein Radio, ein Autoradio ist zu Hause nicht ganz das wahre - man braucht ein gutes Netzteil, das 14,4V liefert und dabei auch noch ausreichen Strom zur Verfügung stellt, dann sollten noch ein paar Kondensatoren drinn sein um die Spannung stabil zu halten.


----------



## dot (28. März 2009)

Dann muss man noch etwas basteln, damit die Sender gespeichert bleiben. Die Boxen muessen in ein ordentliches Gehaeuse gebaut werden, damit der Klang vernuenftig wird, etc pp...


----------



## rebel4life (28. März 2009)

Einfach eine Autobatterie nehmen, Rollerbatterie geht auch.


----------



## Herbboy (28. März 2009)

also, bevor ich mir extra ne autobatterie hinstelle und extra irgendwoe boxen verkable usw. würd ich mir einfach für 10-20€ ein normales radio mit eingebauten boxen holen. 

außer man will aus spaß an der freud "rumbasteln"


----------



## nfsgame (28. März 2009)

Ich hab eins mit nem alten PC Netzteil betrieben oder betreibe es gearde immer noch .
SB-Last reicht.


----------



## darkfabel (28. März 2009)

ich habe auch eine mit nem pc netzteil am laufen und drann hängt sogar ein 400w sub.


----------



## rebel4life (28. März 2009)

Genau, wieviel Watt kann denn das Netzteil liefern? Dir ist schon klar, dass das vom Wirkungsgrad absolut bescheiden ist? Erst auf 12V runtergehen, dann mit einem Schaltnetzteil in der Endstufe auf eine ausreichende Spannung für die Endstufe zu gehen... Bei einem normalen Verstärker hat man nur einen Trafo von 230V auf die, die für den Verstärker benötigt wird.


----------



## darkfabel (28. März 2009)

das nt liefert zum radio 150w haben es umgelötet so das es die endstufe und das radio befeurn kann.


----------



## htcerox (6. April 2009)

Ein Freund von mir hat das Radio und 2 Lautsprecher in einer Box aus Holz gebaut , um damit mobil zu sein . Als Stromquelle dient eine 12v Autobaterie 

Eigentlich ist es nur für den Vatertag gedacht .
Ab in den Bollerwagen damit und dann gehts los


----------

